# Sedation & Grooming



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I do 'Lion Cuts" on cats quite often and I always sedate them. have you ever stayed to watch the shave? It is EXTREMELY stressful to the cats, however I never sedate just to do a nail trim. At my clinic I charge $58.00 to sedate, shave , nail trim, and bathe. Best wishes!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, that's outrageous. Although I can imagine how difficult it might be to control a cat that panics when you try to groom them. We have two that are day and night different. The older tabby loves being bathed and brushed, yet he acts like a terror to other cats and my pup. The younger cat is twice his size and shies away from other pets and most people and absolutely goes ballistic when it's time to go in his carrier and to the vet. I swear he actually launches a cloud of hair when he gets anxious.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"I always sedate them"
Do you have a tranquilizer gun?


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I am A Vet Tech, sorry guess I forgot to mention that


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your cat is gorgeous!

It's common practice in my area for Groomers to charge an additional fee if a dog/cat is difficult to groom. I find $150 to very steep though.

Hope you're able to find a groomer that charges a more reasonable fee.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, guys. 

@ GRluver does the sedation have any side effects?

I have stayed to watch the grooming and I've also groomed her myself. I don't do it myself, because I didn't make her "lion cut" particularly pretty.  

It's not exactly an easy job. But I can't see that she needs to be sedated.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The groomer's fee at my shop _starts_ at $120 for a lion cut. A cat's skin is paper thin and extremely difficult to shave. It takes skill to do it without nicking the cat. And...we don't sedate.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I can tell you as a former vet tech that when a cat doesn't want to be messed with, a cat REALLY DOESN'T WANT TO BE MESSED WITH. I've been severely bruised through kevlar gloves by cats trying to bite. I've had some go for my eyes. They're intense.

And what's just as important--they're stressed terribly. Maybe it's worth grooming her at home just to avoid that? Your lion cut will improve, no doubt, and she'll be happier. 

ETA: The $150 charge may not be that unreasonable if two groomers are tied up with one pet for a considerable length of time or they know they risk being injured. Cat bites are nasty and require antibiotics.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have had several cats over the years. One was a big Maine ****. Mick was a beautiful cat, but would not allow anyone to groom him. He would let my wife cut his nails. I can see that sedation with some cats might be the only way.


----------

